# my snow blower only run on choke



## Ken Ken Ken (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi I can start my snow blower only run on choke so I remove it and clean it out but still not working when I turn to run position and it stop. I see the hose little bit broken attach on the side carburetor ( primer hose I assume? Will this cause the problem to my engine stalled when I turn to run ?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The primer hose is sucking air in which means you have to make the fuel mixture richer by choking. So before you do anything else, you need to fix that problem. However that does not mean your carb is not dirty. At the very least put Seafoam in the gas and let it run. Or take it apart and use a spray carb cleaner in all the holes. If that doesn't work, take it apart and soak the carb in a carb dunk tank. Also it's always good to make sure you don't have old gas or water in the gas, and have a clean fuel line that is not deteriorating.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't think the primer hose not connected would affect anything....


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Ken

The little hose for the primer will not cause a running problem. Even when it's connected it's venting through the open hole in the center of the primer button. Without it working it will be harder to start when it's really cold but it's not your issue.

You just aren't getting enough fuel to the engine. Possibly the carb needs a more through cleaning. Do you need to keep it on full choke to keep it running ?? Have you removed the fuel like at the carb and checked to see if it will flow quickly into a container so you know the hose isn't blocked ?? Does it have a fuel shut off valve ??

.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

In my experience running on choke only indicates a too lean condition caused probably by a partially clogged main jet.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

how good did u clean the carb, it took me 3 times cleaning it to get it too run good, not great but good.
little passages need a stiff skinny wire too clean properly and a whole can of carb cleaner and/or a ultrqasonic cleaner. or buy a clone carb off fleabay, i have but not installed as of yet


----------



## kwaropay (Mar 11, 2018)

If you're engine is a Tecumseh....

Below is a good video on how to rebuild your carb...kind of funny, too. It sounds like you need more than just a carb cleaning IMO. This guy Taryl has a video that covers Tecumseh fixed jet and adjustable carbs. There is probably a good video for Briggs carbs out there, too, if you search YouTube. 

Also, you don't want to just soak your carb in carb cleaner when you have rubber O-rings in there. He covers that, too. I used the Purple Power like he used mixed 1-1 with water. I soaked it for 3 hours, scrubbed it with a toothbrush and used a small wirebrush wire to clean the really small holes, then I soaked it again for another hour and scrubbed it again. Then I blew it out with my air hose, rinsed in water, and air-dried it. Then I re-assembled with all new O-rings, new seat for the float needle, and re-attached her to the engine. It all depends on how dirty you think it is.

You also need to make sure you don't have any air leaks when remounting the carburetor. Usually you can re-use those gaskets but if torn, buy new ones...or go to a local auto parts store and buy gasket material to trace the original gasket and make a new one...sometimes that can be cheaper than ordering online.


----------

